# Sound program



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Hello everyone.
Any suggestions on a program I can use for looping sound files.
Basically so I can create my own lightning sound loops from smaller sound bytes.
Im not very "program" savy, so the simpler the better.
Thanks alot.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

From what little I understand about software, I take it that it isn't the sound file itself that loops, but rather the player you use to play them. For editing a sound file, I would suggest getting Audacity. It's a free audio editor with a ton of cool features.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Easiest way would be to make up your sound files, place them on a CD, and make sure the player has a repeat function.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I agree, Audacity is the way to go for editing files. The player is what determines loops. You can edit the file to make one big thunderstorm that repeats, then set the player to loop.

Audacity is also great for creating files with multiple channels. You can even creat 5.1 surround sound files with it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Agree as well.
I've been using it since '03


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love audacity


----------



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but psyko99 mentioned you can create 5.1 files with it. How, how? Is that an option built into the program (I've not seen it), or are you just creating 6 mono files and combining them with Windows Media Combiner, or...?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I've always used Soundforge. Not sure about the flexibility of Audacity, but I know lots of people use it with great success...and it _IS_ free. Soundforge used to cost a few hundred, but has lots of extra features that are very at home in a digital recording studio.

Also, a lot of people I know used to use CoolEdit...I guess it's whatever you are comfortable with! I, unfortunately, am very comfortable with "professional" DAW software packages that cost multiple hundreds of dollars each...


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Under Edit|preferences|Audio Files there is an option to export a custom mix including 5.1 surround sound files. At least the release notes for the beta version 1.3.x state that it can be done.

I came accross a thread http://www.audacityteam.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=642 that mentioned it. I also found this article http://www.kellyindustries.com/diy_5_1.html about buring dolby digital to a CD-r.

I haven't tried it yet, but have a project in mind for a rainy day.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

WOW, thanks everyone.


----------



## Hauntmore (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't tried burning to CD, but I've used audacity to make 5.1 computer audio files. I used my pc's 5.1 speakers and played a chainsaw clip that moves from speaker 1 to speaker 5. I used this is a long pitch black hallway, and it sounded like someone coming from behind chasing you down the hall. Most people thought it was a real chainsaw!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

If you want, I have a couple pre-made thunder track that some used last year. It may give you a starting point to add or remove some of the thunder to your liking. Go to the thread below and use the link. There is a folder called thunder for conrollers on the site along with individual thunder tracks, wind, rain, etc. And secondly, us Audacity as its an easy and free program to loop and layer your sounds.

Melty

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11922


----------

